# press watts



## kumu (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi 
I am new and thinking to buy one heat press 15 x 15 but really I am confused which one is the best for me. Same size heat press different watts,1000 watts, 1200 watts, 1400 watts or 1800 watts. For sublimation, rhinestone or sticker patch etc how much watts do I need? thanks all.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it is more about the quality of the press

post the makes and models


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The amount of wattage that is required does not determine the press quality. My suggestion would be to stay away from the budget priced machines sold on popular internet sites such as Amazon or eBay. Many of these have virtually no customer support if needed.


----------

